# Nik Software Collection Update Coming in June



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 30, 2018)

```
It looks like the Nik Software Collection will be coming to us very soon. DXO has confirmed that the update to the popular suite will be coming in June of this year.</p>
<p><strong>Press Release:</strong></p>
<p class="body-text-2">On March 7, 2018, DxO Labs chose to file for Chapter 11 Bankruptcy Protection and is now in the process of restructuring the business.</p>
<p class="body-text-2">We are very confident that this procedure, which should not last for more than a few more weeks, will not affect our customers in any way. In fact, we are pleased to announce the following upcoming product releases:</p>
<ul>
<li>
<p class="body-text-2">In June, we will release a free update (version 1.2) of our flagship software, DxO PhotoLab. Recently awarded the TIPA 2018 Award for Best Image Processing Software, this latest version of DxO PhotoLab will include improved local correction features, and will add support for 7 cameras, including the Canon EOS 2000D and the Sony A7 III. This release will also be an opportunity for us to reiterate our commitment to the “perpetual license” model (as opposed to a subscription model) that allows our customers to update their products according to their needs, rather than in a constrained manner.</p>
</li>
<li>
<p class="body-text-2">In June, we will release the new version of the Nik Software Collection, which DxO acquired from Google at the end of 2017. Much awaited by the Nik software community, this first “by DxO” version focuses on fixing bugs that up until now could disrupt the user experience, as well as on ensuring full compatibility with the latest Mac OS and PC platforms.</p>
</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Stuart (Apr 30, 2018)

Filing for bankruptcy and releasing products - they must be very busy...


----------



## stevelee (Apr 30, 2018)

Stuart said:


> Filing for bankruptcy and releasing products - they must be very busy...



I doubt the lawyers are writing code or the programmers are practicing law. But yes, a lot on the plate of somebody in charge.


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 30, 2018)

Sounds like there will not be much new (if anything) in their first new release version of Nik. My old copy still works, so I may wait awhile before upgrading. Great software though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2018)

The French laws have been changed a couple of times to more closely follow the US Chapter 11 process which can help a business restructure and emerge stronger because debts are cancelled or reduced. Prior to changing the laws, 90% of the French reorganization cases ended up in liquidation where everyone loses. Now, debtors are faced with a choice, agree to the reorganization and reduce or even cancel your claims, or risk getting very little or nothing in a liquidation, it does not require a unanimous consent, the administrator can force a settlement plan which most of the creditors have agreed to. Sometimes a plan is already agreed on and the Chapter 11 is just a formality. That is getting to be more common.

This is what was expected to happen, we will probably never find out the details of what happened, simply because finding them online and then translating them would not be worth the effort, they may not even be online.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 30, 2018)

;D ;D ;D
So true. 



stevelee said:


> Stuart said:
> 
> 
> > Filing for bankruptcy and releasing products - they must be very busy...
> ...


----------



## DaveGrice (Apr 30, 2018)

I use a couple of the existing Nik tools all the time, and I depend on them. However, this new release is going to have to be pretty amazing though for me to want to invest in a new version from DxO when they appear to be in narrow financial straits. 

I'd like for this to go somewhere, but I'm currently taking a wait-and-see approach on it.


----------



## cayenne (May 1, 2018)

So, do they charge for the new NIK tools now, or, are they still free?


----------



## RGF (May 2, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Sounds like there will not be much new (if anything) in their first new release version of Nik. My old copy still works, so I may wait awhile before upgrading. Great software though.



My copy of SilverEfex blows up when the image is being imported into PS. I am running the latest version of CC on a Mac.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 3, 2018)

I assume they will charge for the new versions but they will find it hard to make them worth it.
It was a different environment when Nik first came out.
Lightroom can do alot of the things Nik used to do.


----------



## Andreos (May 3, 2018)

Many current bugs in Nik relate to problems functioning as a Smart Filter. Especially so in HDR Efex Pro. My experience with DxO Plugins such as ViewPoint indicates DxO has numerous similar Smart Filter bugs, and based on responses from Tech Support, they don't even understand how a Smart filter is supposed to work. If the first release from DxO is a (presumably paid) bug fix version, they had better pay attention to proper functioning as a Smart Filter!


----------



## Andreos (May 3, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Lightroom can do alot of the things Nik used to do.



Lightroom still can't do a fraction of the things Nik can do. Categorically.


----------



## Sabaki (May 3, 2018)

Anybody know the price of the upgrade?


----------



## Mikehit (May 3, 2018)

Andreos said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Lightroom can do alot of the things Nik used to do.
> ...


Not surprised, Nik is a development program, LR is a raw converter with bits bolted on. Even so, LR does probably 90% of what I need to do.


----------



## ejenner (May 6, 2018)

I actually paid for Nik, not too long before it went free. but I use it nearly every time I go into PS. If they can make it better, I'll likely pay again. So far I have not encountered any bugs, but I'm still using CS6 and W7.


----------

